# Best place to live/ride in Los Angeles?



## Russell Bell (Mar 29, 2014)

I'm moving to Los Angeles this summer to start business school at USC. I'm looking to live somewhere (not necessarily within riding distance of USC) where I can take nice road rides (hills, few lights, not too much traffic, etc.). For reference I'm moving from Northern Westchester New York and I would love to find roads/routes similar to where I live now (towns like Somers, Millwood, and Armonk, NY and Greenwich, CT). Any recommendations in terms of neighborhoods?


----------



## MoPho (Jan 17, 2011)

Russell Bell said:


> .....few lights, not too much traffic, etc.


----------



## ClayL (Dec 14, 2012)

Pasadena, Arcadia area. Not far from school or the mountains.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

anywhere butted up to the San Gabriels (as Russell says) La Canada. Glendale

it ain't ever gonna be like home, you'll have better climbing though


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

I'd probably agree with the others. Anywhere north / east of the 210 fwy in this map would be nice. Smaller towns, rolling hills and not city-like congestion. Lots of good shops in Pasadena, and you'll be close to the Gold Line light rail for car-less access to downtown. That area can be a little stifling in the summer, but pretty much anywhere here is thats not within a few miles of the coast. Good luck! 

https://www.google.com/maps/@34.1746506,-118.1038888,14z?hl=en


----------



## tvJefe (Dec 25, 2012)

To the West: Santa Monica Mountains canyons are great.
To the East: Angeles National Forest is nice.
To the North: Canyon Country


----------



## Russell Bell (Mar 29, 2014)

Thanks - I'll definitely check out the Pasadena area.


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

i have to agree. the padena/arcadia area is one of the best. you will be close enough to the Rose Bowl where you can get some fast riding on Tuesdays and Thursdays. not to mention, that this area has some nice clubs you can join. PAA cycling is one of them. 
also, great bike shops in the area. once you move to Los Angeles, PM me and i can give you some more info.


----------

